# The sperm shoots out after!



## Feelcrazy

I'm sorry I know that's not a lady like title but I'm so annoyed! No matter what I do right after sex it just comes right back out. I even prop on a pillow. Lift my legs don't move. But I can feel it come out right away. Wve BD 4 times this week and I'm like what's the point! It's not staying up there!
Is this normal?
Will it hinder me from concieving ? :(


----------



## BobDog

Hi,

i know how you feel, i have that same problem, but i think i found a solution... i have started using the instead cup. aka, soft cup/moon cup google it and it will come up with what i'm talking about. i use it right after DTD and try to catch it all before it escapes, then insert, occasionally i have had DH ejaculate directly into the softcup then insert. sometimes the mood doesn't always lead to vaginal sex - tmi sorry.

but each time i take it out there has been nothing in it and there was no leakage, so i'm guessing that it all went up! :D hope this helps you.

good luck
xx


----------



## SuperRN

Feelcrazy said:


> I'm sorry I know that's not a lady like title but I'm so annoyed! No matter what I do right after sex it just comes right back out. I even prop on a pillow. Lift my legs don't move. But I can feel it come out right away. Wve BD 4 times this week and I'm like what's the point! It's not staying up there!
> Is this normal?
> Will it hinder me from concieving ? :(

i dont think it will, the vast majority of that stuff is just sugars and lubricant to help the sperm get along on their journey! he ejects millions of sperm per ounce, just have faith and hang in there! *babydust!!*


----------



## tinyfeetdream

I think this happens to everyone, don't worry, like SuperRN says the sperm will be well on their way into your womb, all thats falling out is gunk you don't really need. Just relax and enjoy it, might help to orgasm again after he's ejaculated, helps his little swimmers on their way as the uterus will contract drawing them in. I'm going through the same thing at the moment, good luck to you hope you'll be posting exciting news soon :) x


----------



## mrsessex

What needs to get up there, will get up there :winkwink:

I never held my :spermy: in before and still got up the duffer
x


----------



## Lashes85

This happens to me too, it always dribbles out as soon as OH pulls out. (Sorry TMI)
Think its completely normal, don't think it would stop you getting pregnant. 
Good luck :) xx


----------



## babyhopes2010

Have you tried just after he ejaculates then have orgasm then itll suck it up
sorry tmi :blush:
i get a cloth and as he pulls out i put cloth in way.ur more likely to get preg if the spermies stay in obviously but i doubt it would effect ur chances by much tbh xx


----------



## Elhaym

To be honest it doesn't really matter too much - the sperm get to where they need to be in a few minutes, the rest of the liquid will come out no matter what you do. People can get pregnant having sex while standing up, so it's really OK. :) There's millions of them there and they know what to do and where to go!


----------



## bellaboo

Im constantly having the same thoughts. When we DTD and I orgasm after DH has ejaculated, we stay 'close' for a while but as soon as he pulls out all the semen/sperm just seems to be pooling at the entrance to my vagina (sorry if tmi!!) I don't get up for at least half an hour, or more if at night, don't move until I get up but as soon as I do stand up it leaks out.


----------



## babyhopes2010

if uv laid there for 20mins then all the spermies that healthy will be up there.
its the liquid that contains sperm.so its prob just sematic fluid spills out,all of good spermies would have got up there by then :) xx


----------



## Nickij

When I was TTC last time I always used to run the the bathroom have a shower pretty much immediately. I hate the nasty stuff. Anyway it didn't stop me getting pregnant on the second cycle of TTC - so enough of it must get where it needs to go! x x


----------



## Scamp

I think any :spermy: that need to go up, will do.
x


----------



## floofymad

Hey, don't worry too much. I had the same thing happen today, but I think it was the position. I find when we DTD with legs in air, or from behind :blush: that it stays in most of the time. Pre seed seems to help keep them in, in those positions too. :hugs:


----------



## Feelcrazy

Wow all fantastic advise. I feel sooo much better. I thought no wonder i'm not getting pregnant! But now it sounds normal so I'm so happy
thank you so much to everyone who took time to post. I feel better. Thank you :)


----------



## Babywisher19

This has made me feel LOADS better too!! 

we always try and stay 'close' for a few minutes after before he pulls out, and i imediatly tip myself upwards, grab a few pillows etc but it still feels like loads 'escaped'

this may be TMI but may help some.. 

when on your side DTD, have OH 'roll' with you so you go onto your tum and can stick your bum in the air with him behind/on top before he pulls out, its up to you then whether you wanna look silly and lie with your ass in the air for 20 mins or quickly lay flat and roll over and grab a pillow! i find minimal 'spillage' this way, and then when you do get up you know anything that does leak, is leaking because it isnt what is needed to do the job. 

x


----------



## mrswilsey

hubby and i TTC for 17 months. one night i propped my butt up on the wall with my legs against the wall and gravity did its thing. nothing came out and im knocked up! :)


----------



## Violet3

*SOFTCUPS ! Seriously, everyone, get Softcups.*
Basically, they're meant to be used when you're on your period (they "catch" AF. eww xD haha.) but many of us crazy TTCers use them to keep the spermies in ! It keeps the sperm from falling out and keeps them close to the cervix so it's a lot easier for them to, well, get up there ! Haha. I ordered mine last week, they came wednesday, and I tried one out last night after me and OH did the deed ! By this morning when I removed it, magic, all gone ! Which can only mean that it went... UP ! Haha. They're amazing :) Many ladies on here swear by them ! x


----------



## Feelcrazy

mrswilsey said:


> hubby and i TTC for 17 months. one night i propped my butt up on the wall with my legs against the wall and gravity did its thing. nothing came out and im knocked up! :)


Awesome!!!! I'm doing that :)


----------



## BrainsBeauty

I was always told that what comes out you don't really need. I was told to think of it like a rocket taking off. A certain part falls off but the rest keeps traveling.


----------



## Feelcrazy

Haha awesome. That's how I'll think of it now :)


----------

